# How do you make an arrogant character likeable?



## ViKtoricus (Oct 18, 2013)

In my novel, The Unarmed Fighter, I got many comments about how my character is an unlikeable narcissist. Someone even went as far as to call him a "douche". However, I watch Baki the Grappler and, Yujiro Hanma, Baki's father is a complete badboy. Yet, he's a protagonist.

Is there a way to pull off the bad boy persona without making him hated? He doesn't have to be loved. He just has to be *admired*.


----------



## shadowwalker (Oct 18, 2013)

Make the character three-dimensional. His arrogance shouldn't be the *only* trait that sets him apart, or that gets the attention. I've known a lot of arrogant people - the ones who weren't completely detested had other qualities that balanced things out - or at least made them less insufferable.


----------



## Tettsuo (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you like the character?  I mean, if you met the guy in real life, would you like him?  If yes, why?  If no, why not?

Take your yes's and magnify that.
Take your no's and minimize them.


----------



## Sintalion (Oct 18, 2013)

One of things to watch out for are the words you use to convey arrogance (or any trait really). How you're writing the arrogance can make it awful or understated. 

For me, one of the triggers for a douche-y character is if they're the ones describing themselves as sexy/hot or are saying that others are attracted to them. The more adjectives you let a character use to describe himself, the more arrogant he/she's probably going to sound. Even if it's the truth. I dated a couple male models before finding a "real" man, and there's stuff they do and say that, while utterly true, would not translate well into narrative. 

"she doesn't seem to be intimidated or starstruck by me."
"Some stopped to see the master teach a student the ways of martial arts."
"I'll teach you a different way of kicking. The Gary way.” It wasn't  really something that I invented. My step-dad taught it to me way back  when I was a young pup. But I'm an arrogant guy..."
"I then turned around to see if she was impressed."
"I rarely, and I mean rarely get rejected by women I ask out. They are  almost always starstruck by me and often drool over my muscled-up body."

^--- These are some examples from your work of things I would consider mellowing out. They're very strong in the "unlikeableness" category.


----------



## Andyfuji (Oct 18, 2013)

Agreeing with Shadowwalker, it's very difficult to sympathize with or like a purely narcissistic character.  An explanation of some kind as to why they act the way they do could help.  

For example, a character who consistently boasts about being smarter than everyone else could do so because they were verbally abused by their parents, calling them stupid for the duration of their childhood.  Now they are in denial about their intellectual merits and try (maybe a bit to ostentatiously) to convince everyone around them that they aren't the brain-dead child their parents told them they were.

Cliche?  Probably.  But it helps the reader, at least somewhat, look at the character's narcissism as not just them being full of themselves.


----------



## Arrow (Oct 18, 2013)

^Agree with Andy.

Conversly, maybe Gary was told constantly that he was the best, continuos praise over his strength, his skill, his good looks.  Could be from parents, friends, teachers, etc.  I think Gary's charcter fits more along this line (from what I have seen).  He is good, he knows he is good, and he thinks it should be apparent to anyone around him.  He's attractive, has ladies falling over themselves to get with him, so natrually he knows he is attractive.

Actually my husband is a lot like that.  He is arrogant, cocky, and a bit of an ass, until you get to know him, then he is also charming, sweet, considerate, and funny.  What he is good at though, he knows he is good, because he has proven it many times over to the world in general.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 19, 2013)

ViKtoricus said:


> ...Is there a way to pull off the bad boy persona without making him hated? He doesn't have to be loved. He just has to be *admired*.



Most "bad boys" are that way because they actually see themselves as inferior in some ways, when compared to "normal people." So, they overcompensate in such a way as to switch focus, either their own or that of others, from whatever it is they feel is lacking. It's rare that a complete jerk is that way because they truly are just a complete jerk. (Barring mental or emotional problems, that is.)

So, offset his cockiness with a_ flaw_ and make him aware of it. Write it so that it becomes apparent to the reader that, despite your character's douchebaggery attitude of superiority, he's actually "flawed" in some way and is attempting to compensate for it. Or, you could give him a flaw that he isn't aware of, but that everyone else is. (That makes him more of a comic character, though.)  

However, who cares if he's hated or not? Make him a complete jerk! Just be sure that there are enough attractive elements in your story to more than compensate for your character's offputing behavior. In fact, it'd be fine for him to be blissfully unaware how much of a jerk he is while the rest of his entourage ties, solely due to their good graces, to compensate for him. Again, a bit of a comedic twist, there. 

"Oh, we're so sorry. He's really not a jerk. Here, have some cake!"
"No, he's a jerk. Thanks for the cake, though. Did he tell you to give it to me?"
"Oh, no, he didn't. I'm sure he would have if he had thought about it, though."
"See, he's a jerk! Why do you work for him?"
"Oh, he's not a jerk, really. He's just misunderstood."
"But, why do you still work for him?"
"I like giving people cake."


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 19, 2013)

A common screenwriting practice is to have another character explain to the main character (and thus, to the audience) what the MC is doing/thinking incorrectly. Usually this conversation happens early on, in the first act. 

Sometimes the main character himself shares his incorrect mindset with a friend, in an early discussion. Something like, "Love stinks. It's for losers and it'll never make me happy." Guess what happens then? Yes, you guessed it. The MC will meet someone and start to fall in love. His incorrect way of thinking/living will be challenged.

In this case, an example would be a side character pausing after something Gary says, and pointing out his cockiness (since his arrogance is his flaw).

_"I'll teach you a different way of kicking. The Gary way.” It wasn't really something that I invented. My step-dad taught it to me way back when I was a young pup. But I'm an arrogant guy..."

She paused, locked her eyes with mine, and said, "You're joking, right?"

I didn't know what to make of this. What was there to joke about? "No. I'm serious," I said, puffing my chest out, pressing my well-developed pecs against my shirt.

She glanced down at my shirt, at the bulge of my muscles through the thin cotton, and she started to laugh. "Oh my God, you're so full of yourself."_

There's just an off-the-top-of-my-head example. In this case, the female character would be the one pointing out Gary's personality flaw. This not only creates a unique dynamic between the two characters, but also alerts the reader that, yes, Gary does have some attitude problems and yes, the reader isn't the _only one_ to notice.

It also creates a question in the reader's mind: _Will Gary learn some humility? _ (or something along those lines)

Throughout the story, she can ping against him, working against his flaw, moving him toward recognizing and fixing it. Whenever he starts to get big-headed, she mocks him, or points it out, slowly nudging him toward the internal growth he needs.

Just some things to consider. Cheers! :encouragement:


----------



## ViKtoricus (Oct 19, 2013)

Morkonan said:


> "Oh, we're so sorry. He's really not a jerk. Here, have some cake!"
> "No, he's a jerk. Thanks for the cake, though. Did he tell you to give it to me?"
> "Oh, no, he didn't. I'm sure he would have if he had thought about it, though."
> "See, he's a jerk! Why do you work for him?"
> ...



Oh, what the hell. lol


----------



## ViKtoricus (Oct 19, 2013)

I thought I should share to you all the kind of character I want mine to be. Watch this:

http://www.dubbedepisodes.ws/baki-the-grappler-episode-48-english-dub

You'll know more about him by watching the previous Baki the Grappler episodes. In the whole series, his physical powers and martial abilities are godlike. And he is a very proud man. I wouldn't call him narcissistic, but he is bloodthirsty and ruthless. He's like a vicious tiger who's always out for his next meal. He's not the protagonist, but in the whole series, he is loved.

This is the character that I want to portray. How do I do this?


----------



## ViKtoricus (Oct 19, 2013)

I thought I should share to you all the kind of character I want mine to be. Watch this:

http://www.dubbedepisodes.ws/baki-the-grappler-episode-48-english-dub

You'll know more about him by watching the previous Baki the Grappler episodes. In the whole series, his physical powers and martial abilities are godlike. And he is a very proud man. I wouldn't call him narcissistic, but he is bloodthirsty and ruthless. He's like a vicious tiger who's always out for his next meal. He's not the protagonist, but in the whole series, he is loved.

This is the character that I want to portray. How do I do this?

EDIT: My laptop has broken audio. I can't hear the episode right now, but I assume it's in english and not japanese, right? I love his voice.


----------

